# Why I buy from Palmetto State Armory



## budgetprepp-n

I have had great service in my dealings with P.S.A. And some really good buy's.
But one of the main reasons is I like to spend my money when the self employed
little guys are involved. And if he is a Vet that's just icing on the cake.

I realize that P.S.A. is not a paid advertiser on this sight so the moderator can pull this
post and I will have no hard feelings.

But when you spend your money this may be a place worth looking at. This quote is 
from the link listed below. Check it out and you diced.

Coincidentally, McCallum started his company the same year Obama was elected president, and the company hasn't exactly steered clear of political controversy. One of Palmetto State Armory's co-owners, Julian Wilson, is a son of Republican Congressman Joe Wilson, and in 2011 the company unveiled a limited-edition AR-15 lower receiver with Wilson's famous outburst, "You Lie," engraved on the side

This is not a link to the store it's from a web sight called " Charleston City Paper"

Palmetto State Armory is arming South Carolina with its own take on the AR-15 | 2015 Southeastern Wildlife Exposition | Charleston City Paper


----------



## AquaHull

I've spent thousands there


----------



## SDF880

I use PSA and I like them!


----------



## Slippy

I think PSA is better than most!


----------



## AquaHull

Black Friday is where it's at .


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Two pistols, two rifles, a good deal of ammo, and a few accessories. Just have to check them and compare. If shipping isn't included their standard rates are kind of middle of the road unless you are buying in bulk to spread it across multiple items.

I have an AR15 complete upper, a BCG, and a separate AR 15 upper and lower set that I cerakoted on my own (blems from last Black Friday) that have been nothing but pleased with.


----------



## RedLion

I like others, have purchased quite a bit from PSA. Very good company and products.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I paid $229 for my walther Colt 1911-A1 .22lr 
and $279 for my walther Colt Ar .22LR 

I see them elsewhere for $375 and up to $500 P.S.A has my business
and they didn't do any gouging when things went nuts in the gun world


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Got my S&W MP .22 Compact from them for $269 when it's $299 and up everywhere else. My local shop wants $359. I support the local guy but not to the tune of $100. Sorry I'll help him out with other purchases with that $100 I saved through PSA.


budgetprepp-n said:


> I paid $229 for my walther Colt 1911-A1 .22lr
> and $279 for my walther Colt Ar .22LR
> 
> I see them elsewhere for $375 and up to $500 P.S.A has my business
> and they didn't do any gouging when things went nuts in the gun world


----------



## Logout

.....


----------



## Camel923

I have done business with PSA and have always been satisfied.


----------



## Ripon

Probably $2500 in the last two years....I don't think I'd heard of them before that .... Their uppers are robust and keep going.



AquaHull said:


> I've spent thousands there


----------



## AquaHull

I bought a Kahr CT40 for $199 last year, with shipping and transfer it came to $252. Then Kahr had a free mag rebate going on at the time.

But,if you spend lots of [email protected] PSA, you eventually with get burned, so this email is to Customer Service manager , she gets things solved.

[email protected]

defaultDataPlaceholder


----------



## AquaHull

WTH is defaultDataPlaceholder?
It just showed up in the post. logging off and scanning


----------



## whoppo

I've lost count of how many of these I've bought from PSA....










One or two per month (on average) for the past 5 years or so (we shoot a lot)


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I'm thinking something in the .308 range would go down nicely!


----------



## mike.mills.718

Like their shipping costs


----------



## A Watchman

mike.mills.718 said:


> Like their shipping costs


Hey Mike.....tell us about yourself.


----------



## mike.mills.718

Former Army 1969 to 74. Retired LE 2010 after 30yrs. First firearm was issued M16! Have a number of them and often shop for ammo at Palmetto State. Just gave a buddy also retired a 6.8mm Stag.


----------



## mike.mills.718

Forgot I'm an old man of 63 but can't wait for an American to inhabit the White House


----------



## A Watchman

mike.mills.718 said:


> Former Army 1969 to 74. Retired LE 2010 after 30yrs. First firearm was issued M16! Have a number of them and often shop for ammo at Palmetto State. Just gave a buddy also retired a 6.8mm Stag.


Mr. Mike, you indeed are an American Patriot, it would seem. Thank you for your service and firm stance Sir.


----------



## epwrangler

I have a PA10 I built and some other parts from them. Always treated me right.


----------



## stillacitizen2

P.S.A. All The Way, All Day. Great products, great prices, great service. I use less than a handful of places for building AR's. Fatboy Tactical is a good one as well, especially for lowers. I just bought some for $35 a piece. Forged Aluminum, I've picked up 8 from them so far. Excellent quality. They also have a good deal on Pmags. Ground Zero and Radical Firearms are two other places that have great stuff and prices. 

I did just get a new drill press, variable speed, Laser, all the bells and whistles and have an X-Y Drill Press Milling Vise coming. 80% here I come!!!


----------



## RedLion

stillacitizen2 said:


> P.S.A. All The Way, All Day. Great products, great prices, great service. I use less than a handful of places for building AR's. Fatboy Tactical is a good one as well, especially for lowers. I just bought some for $35 a piece. Forged Aluminum, I've picked up 8 from them so far. Excellent quality. They also have a good deal on Pmags. Ground Zero and Radical Firearms are two other places that have great stuff and prices.
> 
> I did just get a new drill press, variable speed, Laser, all the bells and whistles and have an X-Y Drill Press Milling Vise coming. 80% here I come!!!


Thanks for the heads up on Tactical Fatboy. I had never heard of them, but will check them out.


----------



## GrumpyBiker

Love their billboards.
http://www.snappytv.com/snaps/firearm-segment-about-the-daily-share-on-hln_oj/

Their Cold Hammer Forged Barrels by FN are a great bargain.


----------



## txmarine6531

stillacitizen2 said:


> P.S.A. All The Way, All Day. Great products, great prices, great service. I use less than a handful of places for building AR's. Fatboy Tactical is a good one as well, especially for lowers. I just bought some for $35 a piece. Forged Aluminum, I've picked up 8 from them so far. Excellent quality. They also have a good deal on Pmags. Ground Zero and Radical Firearms are two other places that have great stuff and prices.
> 
> I did just get a new drill press, variable speed, Laser, all the bells and whistles and have an X-Y Drill Press Milling Vise coming. 80% here I come!!!


I bought an 80% lower from James Madison Tactical. Haven't finished yet. This one is gonna be a little ugly. I had a friend help me mill it. One would hold the lower/jig and the other would work the press up and down. That polymer doesn't mill as smoothly as I thought it would. Lots of jerking. I have a x-y mill vice now, just have to bolt it down to finish it. I'll probably get a stripped aluminum as a back up in case the polymer doesn't hold up.


----------



## Smitty901

I have no issues with PSA and when they have what I need they get some of my cash.


----------



## mike.mills.718

Good prices kinda slow shipping but it's a tradeoff on costs.


----------



## AquaHull

Smitty901 said:


> I have no issues with PSA and when they have what I need they get some of my cash.


Lot of OOS uppers there now


----------



## mcangus

PSA is great because of the value but I am glad to see I been supporting a company that steps up and talks about the 2nd amendment. Lots of gun companies seem to be shy right now, which is their right. 

Speaking of PSA, they have been sold out on lots of stuff lately! WTF!

Thank you for making this thread.


----------



## mcangus

Sometimes my FFL drops his jaws when he sees what I buy from PSA. He cannot believe the amazing deals. And he doesn't mind me buying from them all the time, he makes an easy $25 FFL fee for 5 minutes of work. He knows he can never get the huge bulk discounts like PSA.



mike.mills.718 said:


> Like their shipping costs


Yeah shipping is very reasonable, and for things like ammo or other heavy items, the more you add, the shipping barely increases. So if you buy ammo there I highly suggest you consider playing with the quantity, price per round may drop dramatically.



AquaHull said:


> I bought a Kahr CT40 for $199 last year, with shipping and transfer it came to $252. Then Kahr had a free mag rebate going on at the time.
> 
> But,if you spend lots of [email protected] PSA, you eventually with get burned, so this email is to Customer Service manager , she gets things solved.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> defaultDataPlaceholder


Thank you, I heard lots of bad stuff about PSA, but that will happen with any company doing the volume they do. Never heard of an unresolved problem, just that it takes forever for it to get resolved. That being said, I never had a problem so I hope my post doesn't scare off people. But if something does happen with your order, don't scream PSA sucks, give them a chance to fix it.

Thanks for the email address!


----------



## Operator6

mike.mills.718 said:


> Like their shipping costs


Free is great but I like fast & free.

Palmetto State Has slower than slow shipping. Don't order from them if you want something in a timely manner.


----------



## Targetshooter

PSA is #1 in may book , I have bought a lot from them and the costumer service department is great , I am on there e-mail list .


----------



## Targetshooter

Operator6 said:


> Free is great but I like fast & free.
> 
> Palmetto State Has slower than slow shipping. Don't order from them if you want something in a timely manner.


I have had no problems with there shipping , everything I have ordered I have gotten with in 10 days .


----------



## RedLion

I like PSA as well. I guess I have not found them to be slow or fast when it comes to shipping, but middle of the road. If I need most things in hand right away, I can usually go to a local GS or other place and get, but will pay more.


----------



## Steve40th

I like PSA, and being as they are about to be 5 minutes from my house in Summerville, even better. 
I am building one of their lower blems, easy , very easy.. For what I am building it for, it will be just fine. Even though the *Trigger* sucks, as it came out of my Sig 516, it will still be good to go.


----------



## Operator6

I ordered a couple pmags and 300 rounds of ammo and they haven't shipped it yet. It's been almost a week. 

I've already received 4-5 other orders I placed the same day from EBay and Primary Arms.


----------



## RedLion

Steve40th said:


> I like PSA, and being as they are about to be 5 minutes from my house in Summerville, even better.
> I am building one of their lower blems, easy , very easy.. For what I am building it for, it will be just fine. Even though the Tigger sucks, as it came out of my Sig 516, it will still be good to go.


I guess you are our board "volunteer" to get those "last minute things" if Clinton is elected?


----------



## SGT E

My last shipment coming from them was Via UPS about 2 hours ago LOL!


----------



## Steve40th

RedLion said:


> I guess you are our board "volunteer" to get those "last minute things" if Clinton is elected?


Sure.. They do have allot in their Mt Pleasant store. But, I think they get most of their items from Columbia, SC
My wife have and I have been there twice in a week.... She wants me to have 500 rounds 556 per person stashed away. Not for plinking or practice, just for SHTF.


----------



## Slippy

Steve40th said:


> I like PSA, and being as they are about to be 5 minutes from my house in Summerville, even better.
> I am building one of their lower blems, easy , very easy.. For what I am building it for, it will be just fine. Even though the Tigger sucks, as it came out of my Sig 516, it will still be good to go.


Well, I really don't remember if Tigger sucks or not, seems as if Tigger liked to bounce..which is odd but Hey its a kids book. However, I bet when that Christopher Robin cat grew up, he may have "tried" one in college or some such nonsense. (He was a bit on the fem side if I recall...)


----------



## Slippy

Steve40th said:


> Sure.. They do have allot in their Mt Pleasant store. But, I think they get most of their items from Columbia, SC
> My wife have and I have been there twice in a week.... She wants me to have 500 rounds 556 per person stashed away. Not for plinking or practice, just for SHTF.


"she want's me to have 500 hundred rounds stashed away...

Steve-O, you do know what we call 500 rounds dontcha?

A Good Start!

Now tell that purty little gal of yours that you be aiming for 5 THOUSAND ROUNDS...THEN 10, THEN...:laugh:


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> "she want's me to have 500 hundred rounds stashed away...
> 
> Steve-O, you do know what we call 500 rounds dontcha?
> 
> A Good Start!
> 
> Now tell that purty little gal of yours that you be aiming for 5 THOUSAND ROUNDS...THEN 10, THEN...:laugh:


My wife calls me a sick bastard everytime I ask her to check the ammo cabinet for me at Walmart. I resent her for that.


----------



## Steve40th

Slippy said:


> Well, I really don't remember if Tigger sucks or not, seems as if Tigger liked to bounce..which is odd but Hey its a kids book. However, I bet when that Christopher Robin cat grew up, he may have "tried" one in college or some such nonsense. (He was a bit on the fem side if I recall...)


lol, typing on little phone screens gets me all the time


----------



## RedLion

Steve40th said:


> Sure.. They do have allot in their Mt Pleasant store. But, I think they get most of their items from Columbia, SC
> My wife have and I have been there twice in a week.... She wants me to have 500 rounds 556 per person stashed away. Not for plinking or practice, just for SHTF.


Careful what you volunteer for. :tango_face_wink: Sounds like you have yourself an understanding and bright wife. My two cents would be, try to squirrel away a couple thousand rounds per rifle if you can, as you can shoot off a couple hundred rounds in a matter of minutes if the circumstances require it.


----------



## Steve40th

Half way to 2000 rounds per weapons. AR and 22lr are very close.


----------



## Smitty901

They know me at the check well.


----------



## Operator6

Yah, I ordered last Friday and still no shipping. 

If they shipped it tomorrow I wouldn't get it until middle of next week. Almost two weeks after I ordered it. 

And that's a big IF. 

That's slow bro


I really don't care, but I'm just saying. Don't order from there if you're in a hurry. 

I think they pre sell a high volume of a particular item and them use that money to procure those items at a pre negotiated price from a supplier then after receiving the product they ship it to the customer. 

So basically their selling what they don't have. It's common and I'm not a fan of it. I like full disclosure. 

If it's going to take approximately 2-3 weeks then just tell me.

Read their shipping reviews. ........WOW !


----------



## inceptor

I like PSA and will continue to use them but my last order took about 2 weeks. Texas ain't THAT far away.


----------



## Operator6

Well they finally shipped my order. In their defense if you read their website they state that it may take a week or so to ship an order and in some cases longer. 

That's fine but it's still slow. 

Hopefully it's all in the box.


----------



## A Watchman

Steve40th said:


> Sure.. They do have allot in their Mt Pleasant store. But, I think they get most of their items from Columbia, SC
> My wife have and I have been there twice in a week.... She wants me to have 500 rounds 556 per person stashed away. Not for plinking or practice, just for SHTF.





Slippy said:


> "she want's me to have 500 hundred rounds stashed away...
> 
> Steve-O, you do know what we call 500 rounds dontcha?
> 
> A Good Start!
> 
> Now tell that purty little gal of yours that you be aiming for 5 THOUSAND ROUNDS...THEN 10, THEN...:laugh:


500 hundred rounds is a is just enough to warm up on a Sat morning. Get a real stash for prepping.


----------



## Operator6

inceptor said:


> I like PSA and will continue to use them but my last order took about 2 weeks. Texas ain't THAT far away.


It's takes UPS 2 days to get it to me from South Carolina. Takes PSA 10 days to put in box and label it.

Oh well, I did get a good price. I'll shop with them again.


----------



## Steve40th

A Watchman said:


> 500 hundred rounds is a is just enough to warm up on a Sat morning. Get a real stash for prepping.


If it makes everyone happier, thats 500 per person, which is 5 different people. We have about 1300 right now excluding wbats in my 5 mags.


----------



## Operator6

I had to block palmetto state armory, they just send way too many emails. Literally 5-6 emails a day.....ridiculous.


----------



## Operator6

Well they came through. Everything in the box and in good shape. Seems to me though if your going to ship an ammo can and ammo together, you may as well put the ammo in the can. 

They didn't.


----------

